# template routing



## Bill91952 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am changing guitar necks the old one has a lip or overhang and I would like to know how to shape the new one using the old one as a template I dont have a band saw for slim cuts and my router is a simple sears and table top router


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bill D said:


> I am changing guitar necks the old one has a lip or overhang and I would like to know how to shape the new one using the old one as a template I dont have a band saw for slim cuts and my router is a simple sears and table top router


Hi Bill - Welcome to the forum
I'm not really into making guitars but I would think you could copy the profile onto some 1/4" MDF with a flush cut bit and then copy it from the MDF with an undercutter. Not real sure I have a clear idea of what you are up against. Pic would help if you can post one.


----------



## Bill91952 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanx I'll try that plus I was under the impression No pics until I have had a certain amt of posts?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Bill D said:


> Thanx I'll try that plus I was under the impression No pics until I have had a certain amt of posts?


Unless it has changed, I thought it just applied to links, not photos


----------



## Bill91952 (Aug 16, 2009)

ok thanks what is an undercutter?


----------

